
Galaxy S9 Slower Than iPhone X - lleddell
https://www.tomsguide.com/us/galaxy-s9-benchmarks,review-5199.html
======
cupofjoakim
I'm a bit confused as why this is still such a big deal. A couple of years
back when phones were a bit lackluster in performance I followed news like
this all the time, but as we've passed the jank-barrier I really don't need
the fastest phone to have a good experience anymore. I really hope these top-
of-the-line phones stop being the "standard" and that they be regarded as
enthusiast devices instead.

~~~
meddlepal
The media thrives on manufacturing controversy to drive clicks and create a
self-feeding outrage conversation which they can then tap into. That's why.

~~~
hi41
Well put. Do you think that there is some truth when Trump calls it fake
media?

~~~
mcphage
> Do you think that there is some truth when Trump calls it fake media?

I'm not sure you understand what the word "fake" means.

------
trosi
At least until the iPhone's battery wears down

~~~
george_perez
The iPhone X has hardware fixes for that (In addition to the 8).

It won't slow down because of battery wear throttle.
[https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/2/6/16979288/ip...](https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/2/6/16979288/iphone-8-x-hardware-
improvements-battery-throttling)

------
gsnedders
Note this is the Qualcomm Snapdragon 845 based Galaxy S9, and not the Exynos
9810 based one. As far as we're aware, the Exynos based one is the quicker one
(though obviously that's of little relevance to countries which aren't getting
it!).

------
Talyen42
They're both on the 10nm node, but Apple/TSMC is moving to 7nm for this year's
iphones (supposedly).

Won't Apple/TSMC's lead just get _significantly_ larger this fall? How is
Samsung/Qualcomm letting this happen?

~~~
jsight
Qualcomm is going to 7nm next year (with the 855), right? I'm not sure that
Apple's lead will get significantly larger over the short term.

Although it does seem that Qualcomm isn't really doing anything that is likely
to close the gap any time soon.

~~~
evilduck
Core counts between the two aren't equal yet. The A11 is still using a 6 core
processor and could seemingly bump that up to 8 cores and widen the gap more
easily than Qualcomm could close it too.

